# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاثنين 15 أبريل (اخبار واعمدة)

## ابو البنات

* اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين

وبركة في 
العمر

وصحة في الجسد

وسعة في 
الرزق

وتوبة قبل الموت

وشهادة عند 
الموت

ومغفرة بعد الموت

وعفوا عند 
الحساب

وأمانا من العذاب

ونصيبا من 
الجنة

وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم

اللهم ارحم 
موتانا وموتا المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضا المسليمين

اللهم اغفر 
للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات

اللهم 
ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة

اللهم ارزقني 
حسن الخاتمة

اللهم ارزقني الموت وانا ساجد لك يا ارحم 
الراحمين

اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين

اللهم اجعل 
قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

اللهم اني اعوذ 
بك من فتن الدنيا

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن 
الدنيا

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا

اللهم قوي 
ايماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على اعدائك اعداء الدين

اللهم شتت شملهم 
واجعل الدائرة عليهم

اللهم انصر اخواننا المسلمين في كل 
مكان

اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين واشفي 
مرضانا ومرضا المسليمين

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين 
والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند 
الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة

اللهم ارزقني حسن 
الخاتمة


اللهم ارحم ابائنا وامهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن 
سيئاتهما وادخلهم فسيح جناتك والحقنا بهما يا رب العالمين

وبارك 
اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي اليوم وفيصل موسى خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني في لقاء الكوماندوز
يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبه الرئيسي على ملعبه مساء اليوم قبل مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني يوم الاربعاء المقبل في الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان الفريق ادى مراناً مساء أمس على ملعبه شارك فيه كل اللاعبين عدا فيصل موسى وكان الجهاز الفني استعان بخمسة من لاعبي فريق الشباب ويواصل المريخ تحضيراته ويؤدي التدريب الأساسي مساء اليوم على ملعبه فيما يختتم تحضيراته غداً وينتظم في معسكر مغلق.. وكان فيصل موسى خرج قبل انتهاء مران الفرقة الحمراء أمس الأول وذهب إلى المستشفى وخضع إلى فحوصات أثبتت أنه مُصاب بالالتهاب وغاب موسى عن تدريب الأمس ومُنح راحة ولن يظهر في تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الخرطوم الوطني.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أمين خزينة المريخ السابق: من لا يملك المال عليه الابتعاد عن رئاسة الأحمر
أكد السيد فقيري عدلان أمين خزينة المريخ الأسبق أن من لا يملك المال لا يستطيع إدارة نادٍ مثل المريخ أو الهلال في الوقت الحالي وقال فقيري إن المال يلعب دور مهم جداً في تسيير الأندية في الوقت الحالي وقال: إذا لم تكن من أصحاب المال والنفوذ ومن رجال الدولة لا تستطيع إدارة نادٍ مثل المريخ والمواصفات المطلوبة في رئيس النادي الأحمر أن يكون صاحب مال ونفوذ وأن يتمتع بعلاقات قوية وعنده القدرة على جلب الدعم وأوضح أن الخبرة وحدها لا تكفي وقال: قد تكون هناك مواصفات أخرى مثل القدرة على اتخاذ القرار ولكن كل هذه المواصفات لن تجدي إذا لم يملك الرئيس المال وأفاد أن الإنفاق المالي في الوقت الحالي لا يقدر عليه أحد ونوّه إلى أن من يتحمل المسؤولية الضخمة ويملك الجُرأة على الصرف مؤهّل لقيادة المريخ والهلال.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سارة ابو تترشح لدخول مجلس المريخ


لم تعترض الدكتورة سارة ابو على دخولها مجلس المريخ فى الانتخابات القادمة المقرر انعقادها فى 31 مايو القادم وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان عدد من القوائم المريخية ترغب فى ضم سارة ابو الى قائمتها التى تنوى دخول الانتخابات بها لكن مصدر كشف لـ (سودانا فوق) ان سارة ابو برغم من انها ابدت رفضت فى البداية الا انها سوف توافق على دخول المجلس الاحمر 
وكانت سارة ابو قد شغلت منصب رئيس لجنة المراة فى المريخ ولمع اسمها اكثر من مرة لدخول المجلس

منقول من سودانا فوق



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

بهدوء
هى ناقصه الجكومى ؟
يبدو ان اهل المريخ على موعد لمشاهدة ومتابعة المزيد من فصول ( العجب العجاب ) كلما دنا موعد عقد الجمعية العمومية وانتخاب مجلس ادارة جديد فى نهاية الشهر القادم ,, خاصة فيما يتعلق بطرح الاسماء التى ترغب فى الدخول لمجلس الادارة القادم !! حيث لامعايير ولايحزنون فى عملية الاختيار والترشيح , وهذا يؤكد ماذهبت اليه بالامس ان واحدة من اكبر مشاكل النادى وازماته المستفحلة والمزمنة من عام الى اخر هى فى من يطلق عليهم اقطاب ورموز ويمنحون انفسهم الحق فى ان يكونوا اوصياء على مستقبل النادى من خلال تحكمهم فى ملف العضوية ,, فقد استوقفنى خبر يحمل تصريحا على لسان الاخ محمد سيد احمد الجكومى عضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام يؤكد فيه ترشيحه لمجلس ادارة نادى المريخ استجابة – كما قال – لرغبة عدد من اهل المريخ طلبوا منه ذلك !! دون ان يسمى المجموعة التى ترغب فى ترشيحه ان كانوا ( جماعة التغيير ) ام جماعة اخرى لديها ايضا ( شوية عضوية ) وتريد الدخول فى معمعة الانتخابات القادمة !
لانشكك فى مريخية الاخ محمد سيد احمد فهناك الالاف مثله يشجعون المريخ على المدرجات ولكن ترشيحه ضمن اى قائمة هو امر يجب ان يتوقف عنده ( اهل المريخ ) الذين عناهم فى تصريحه ان كانوا بالفعل يعشقون النادى ويراعون مصلحته ويريدون له الخير والاستقرار والنأى به عن الخلافات والمشاكل وتفجير الازمات ,, فالاخ الجكومى كما نعلم ان كل مؤهلاته التى ادخلته مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام هى صلة القرابة التى تربطه مع الدكتور معتصم جعفر فهى التى خدمته فى ان يتبوأ منصبا فى مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام الحالى والذى تحول من خلاله لمصدر خلاف وخميرة عكننة حتى ضد الذين ساندوه ووقفوا الى جانبه حتى عاد ونجح فى الدخول للاتحاد العام بعد سقوطه فى الجولة الاولي , لايستطيع الجكومى ان يعيش لحظة واحدة دون ان يفتعل الازمات والمشاكل فهو كما يقال يمكن ان ( يشاكل ضله ) !! شخص بهذه المواصفات من الخطأ ان يضمن اسمه فى اى قائمة تريد ان تشغل مناصب ادارية فى نادى كبير مثل المريخ يبحث عن الاستقرار الادارى والفنى ,, كما ان المريخ ( الفيهو مكفيهو ) او بمعنى اوضح لايحتاج الى جكومى جديد فيكفى وجود الاخ عمر حجوج فهو قائم بالواجب وزيادة فى الهجوم المستمر ضد كل ماله علاقة بالمجلس الحالي .
مرة اخرى نعيد ونكرر المريخ يحتاج الى من يملك الفكر والمال وليس التلاسن والتنابز !
خلو طرف قبل الاستقالة !
الازمة التى يمر بها نادى الهلال بسبب مستحقات مدربه السابق البرازيلى كامبوس وكذلك محترفه النيجيرى يوسف هوت والتى يمكن ان تعرض النادى لعقوبات من الفيفا اذا لم يتم تسديد المستحقات المالية ,, هذه الازمة تتطلب من المسؤلين فى وزارة الشباب والرياضة او من الدولة عموما قدرا كبيرا من الاهتمام بدراسة اسبابها والعمل على معالجتها ليس بدفع المستحقات من خزينة الدولة كما طالب بذلك الاخ هاشم ملاح فالدولة لاعلاقة برواتب المدربين او المحترفين , ولكن بضرورة ايجاد تشريعات قانونية تفرض على كل رؤساء الاندية او مجالس الادارات عند انتهاء فترة عملهم او عند الاستقالة الفردية او الجماعية تقديم خلو طرف يبرىء ذمتهم من اى ديون على انديتهم , فالازمة الحالية التى تعرض لها الهلال كشفت ان كل انديتنا يمكن ان تواجه نفس المهددات بالايقاف من جانب الفيفا اذا لم يتم تعديل القانون حتى يحد من مثل هذه الديون التى يتسبب فيها رؤساء الاندية او مجالس الادارات وتظل عبئا على المجالس اللاحقة وتعرض رؤسائها للملاحقات القضائية وربما الحبس فى بعض المرات ,, لهذا نرجو ان ان لايتم تجاهل القضية من جانب الوزارة لابد من ايجاد حل جذرى يجنب انديتنا مواجهة عقوبات الفيفا . 




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تدهور مريع فى نتائج المريخ  مقارنة بالعامين السابقين


تدهور مريع فى نتائج فريق المريخ مقارنة بالعامين السابقين..فى عام 2011 جمع المريخ 21 نقطه حتى الاسبوع السابع وفى العام الحالى نال 14 نقطة..هجوم المريخ احرز 23 هدفا  حتى الاسبوع السابع فى عام 2011 وعشرة اهداف فقط حتى الاسبوع السابع فى 2013…البدرى الافضل مقارنه بريكاردو والكوكى…وثبات فى الاداء الدفاعى فى 2013 .. في مايلي ستقدم لكم كورة سودانية احصائية شاملة لموقف المريخ في الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم حتى الاسبوع السابع ومقارنة ذلك بالموسمين السابقين (2011 و2012) :بالنتيجة التى انتهت عليها مباراة المريخ ومضيفه أهلي الخرطوم باستاد الهلال في الجولة السابعة للدوري الممتاز يكون الفريق خاض سبعة مباريات كسب منها 4 مباريات وتعادل في مباراتين وخسرة واحدة وتفاصيلها كالاتي :
فاز في استهلالية مشواره في الدوري الممتاز برباعية نضيفة علي اتحاد مدني احرز الاهداف كلا من احمد الباشا وكلتشي وجاكسون موانزا هدفين ، وفي الاسبوع الثاني كسب مباراته امام النسور بهدفين مقابل هدف احرز الاهداف كلا من الباشا وكلتشي وفي الاسبوع الثالث خاض مباراته الثالثة امام فريق هلال كادقلي باستاده والتي انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل فريق احرز هدف المريخ نجمه الوافد الجديد هيثم مصطفى ، و في الاسبوع الرابع لعب الفريق مباراته امام نده التقليدي الهلال وجاءت نتيجة المباراة تعادلية بدون اهداف، ويتخطى عقبة الامل عطبرة في الاسبوع الخامس بهدف نجمة باسكال واوا، ويحرمه اهلي شندي من نقاط مباراته معه عندما تكمن نجمه نادر الطيب من احراز هدف الفوز لفريقه باستاد شندي، وفي الاسبوع السابع تمكن الفريق من مصالحة جماهيره بعد الخروج المبكر من دوري ال32 لبطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا بالفوز علي فريق اهلي الخرطوم باستاد الهلال بهدفين نضيفين لنجمه راجي عبدالعاطي، وبنظرة سريعة نجد ان فريق المريخ هذا الموسم قد حصد حتى الاسبوع السابع من سبعة مباريات اربعة عشر نقطة فقط وله عشرة اهداف وولجت شباكه ثلاث في حين ان الفريق في موسم 2011 والذي كان يدربه فيه المصري حسام البدري وحتى الاسبوع السابع كان يجمع أحد وعشرون نقطة من سبعة مباريات وسجل مهاجموه وقتها ثلاثة وعشرون هدفا تبادل احرازها كلا من كلتشي وساكوها وهنو وولجت شباكه ثلاثة اهداف، مع الوضع في الحسبان ان الفريق خاض في هذا الموسم مباراته امام الهلال في الاسبوع الثاني وهي المباراة التي لعبة بدون جمهور وانتهت نتيجة المباراة بهدف للمريخ من نجمه فليكس سوزو في الدقيقة 89 للمباراة، اما نتائج الفريق مع الفرق الاخرى حتى الاسبوع السابع فقد كانت علي النحو التالي :
خاض الفريق مباراته الاولى في موسم 2011 امام فريق هلال الساحل وكسب نتيجتها بهدفين لهدف وفي الاسبوع الثاني وكما ذكرنا فقد لعب الفريق مباراة مهمة امام نده التقليدي الهلال وكسبها الفريق ايضا بهدف دون مقابل وياتي الاسبوع الثالث للدوري والذي جمعه بفريق اهلي شندي الوافد الجديد وقتها للدوري الممتاز فواصل الفريق انتصاراته وكسب الجولة بثلاث اهداف نظيفة، اما في الاسبوع الرابع للدوري واجه الفريق نادي الموردة وكسب الجولة ايضا بثلاثية نظيفة وفي الاسبوع الخامس لعب امام فريق حي العرب بورتسودان باستاده بامدرمان وتمكن ايضا من الفوز عليه باربعة اهداف دون مقابل ليلعب امام الامل عطبرة في الجولة السادسة ويكسب المباراة ايضا باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف وياتي الاسبوع السابع للدوري ويواجه الفريق فريق النيل الحصاحيصا وينتزع منه الفوز ايضا بهدفين نظيفين، محققا العلامة الكاملة حتى نهاية الجولة السابعة بواحد وعشرون هدفا من سبع مباريات.
اما في موسم 2012 والذي كان يتولى المهام الفنية للفريق فيها المدرب ريكاردو فقد كانت نتائج الفريق فيه علي النحو التالي:
بداء الفريق مبارياته في موسم 2012 بلقاء جمعه بفريق الامل عطبرة باستاده بام درمان ولكن فريق الامل تمكن من انتزاع الفوز منه بهدف وسط جماهيره وفي الاسبوع الثاني واجه فريق المريخ فريق الموردة وحقق الفوز عليه بصعوبة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين، وفي مباراته امام الرابطة كوستي تمكن الفريق من استعادة اراضيه بتحقيقه لفوز كاسح بستة اهداف نظيفة وياتي الاسبوع الرابع للدوري الممتاز ويواجه فيه الفريق فريق النيل الحصاحيصا ويتمكن ايضا من الانتصار عليه بخمسة اهداف نظيفة وفي الاسبوع الخامس فاز علي هلال كادقلي بهدفين نظيفين ليخوض جولته السادسة في الدوري الممتاز امام فريق الخرطوم الوطني ويتمكن من الانتصار عليه بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين وفي الاسبوع السابع وضعته القرعة امام نده الهلال ولكن الاخير حقق الانتصار عليه بهدف نجمه بشة ليكون اجمالي نقاط الفريق في موسم 2012 حتى الاسبوع السابع خمسة عشرة نقطة جمعها من خمسة انتصارات وخسر مبارتين هي مباراتيه مع فريق الامل والهلال، وولجت شباك الفريق وقتها ستة اهداف فيما احرز رماته تسعة عشر هدف .
من ماسبق وبمقارنة النتائج والنقاط حتى الاسبوع السابع نستخلص ان الفريق يسير من سيئ الى اسوء من موسم لاخر فهذا الموسم يعد من أسوء المواسم للمريخ علي مستوى الدوري الممتاز بغض النظر عن خروجه الافريقي المبكر.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مشكور ي ابو البنات وصباح الخير 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*كرات عكسية


التحريف.. وواقع المريخ المخيف..!!


* غاب أجانب المريخ، بربطة المعلم، عن تدريب الفريق أمس الأول.. وكالعادة تسرب السبب الحقيقي للغياب والمتمثل في تأخر المجلس عن دفع المستحقات الى بعض الصحف..!!






* وقبل مرور ساعات على الغياب المريب للأجانب خرجت علينا العديد من الصحف نافية تمرد المحترفين ومعلنة انهم تحججوا بعدم معرفتهم لمواعيد التدريب..!!






* ولو سلمنا جدلاً بأن ذلك السبب هو العذر الحقيقي للغياب فان الطامةس تكون أكبر لأن المسئولية تقع على عاتق دائرة الكرة التي يستحق افرادها العقاب من جانب المجلس..!!






* المنطق يؤكد ان الاعلام (الهدام) ونظيره (السالب) ظلا وعلى الدوام يساهمان بمداراتهم في تراجع المريخ وتواضع مستوى المريخ..!!






* ويساهم غياب الشفافية وتغبيش الحقيقة في دعم اللاعبين، الوطنيين والأجانب، ويشجعهم على المزيد من التسيب لأنهم يجدون أنفسهم أكبر من العقاب بعدما تتضاءل هيبة المجلس امامهم..!!






* اعتقد ان وصول اشكالية البيه الحضري الى الطريق المسدود الحالي حدث بسبب تواطؤ الاعلام الهدام ولهثه لتغييب الحقيقة بأسلوب غريب لا علاقة له بالمهنية..!!






* ان ما حدث ويحدث في موضوع اللاعبين الأجانب سواء في المريخ او الهلال علاقته مباشرة بجهل جل قادة الاعلام بأبجديات العمل الاحترافي..!!






* وغياب المهنية يحول الكاتب الى مشجع يأتمر ويتحرك على حسب اللون الذي يشجعه فنجده يدافع عن الاحمر والازرق بالحق والباطل..!!






* حادثة (تمرد الأجانب) في المريخ ما هي الا تأكيد عملي على ان جل الاعلاميين في المريخ انما هم منقادون لا حول لهم ولا قوة يمارسون سياسة الانقياد في منظومة القطيع..!!






* سياسة القطيع لتي حولت جل الاصدارات الحمراء الى نشرات مختصة في تتناول الايجابيات في النادي.. وحتى السلبيات نجدهم يملكون القدرة على تحويلها الى ايجابيات..!!






* يتمرد الحضري فنجد جل الاعلاميين يهرولون لإيجاد الاعذار حتى ولو كانت واهية.. يعترض العجب فنتابعهم يتعمدون تناول الحدث ويسابقون الزمن لإقناعه بالعودة..!!






* يسئ البيه للمريخ والسودان فيصمت الجميع ويجد المجلس نفسه مجبوراً على اتخاذ اجراءات شكلية وقرارت صورية..!!  












* يتهرب يسين من التمارين وذات الشئ يفعله أكرم ثم يتجاوز الجميع تلك السقطات وتُحل الاشكاليات في سرية تامة وتمضي الأمور وكأن شيئاً لم يكن..!!






* من يخرج عن المسار المرسوم من الاعلاميين يجد نفسه خارج (القطيع) جالساً على الرصيف يشكو لطوب الارض..!!






* انها الصورة الحقيقة التي يعيشها المريخ منذ سنوات ورغم علم الجميع بتفاصيلها الا انهم لا يملون الكذب على المتابعين..!!






* سياسة التحريف تجعل واقع المريخ مخيف.. والقادم سيكون أكثر سواداً سواء استمر المجلس الحالي او عاد الرئيس الطوالي..!! 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*جيب عبدالرحيم
[email protected]
إن فوكس


الإتحاد العام .. ثقافة الإستقالة !


كل المؤشرات وكل المعطيات كانت تؤكد على خروج فريقي القمة السودانية المريخ والهلال في الأمتار الأولى من سباق البطولة الإفريقية وقبلهم سبقهم فريق الخرطوم الذي سقط في حلقة الدراويش في الكونفدرالية بالإضافة إلى منتخبنا الأول الذي يعد حسابياً خارج سباق المونديال العالمي رغم ما تبقى له من مباريات في التصفيات. 
هذه الخسائر مجتمعة ألقت بظلالها على الشارع الرياضي وفي إعتقادي كانت متوقعة قبل بداية المباريات بعد أن عجز كل المدربين عن اختيار الطريقة المثلى لتحقيق الهدف وأيضاًً فكر اللاعبين المتأخر في التعامل التكتيكي والتكنيكي مع مثل هذه النوعية من المباريات الهامة. 
الفوز والخسارة في كرة القدم كلاهما وارد لكن عندما تكون الخسارة نتيجة أخطاء أصبحت مكررة وظاهرة للعيان حتى المشجع المسطح في المدرجات يعرفها فهنا الكارثة.  






بعد هذا السقوط المدوي للكبار سمعنا من هنا وهناك إن مجلس نادي الهلال قدم استقاله جماعية ثم سحبوها ومجلس إدارة المريخ قدم إستقالة جماعية هل هذه الإستقالات تدل على أن ثقافة الإستقالة بدأت تغزو رياضتنا على صعيد الأندية أم هي تمثيلية فغداً نشاهد نفس الوجوه منهم من يسحب إستقالته ومنهم من يجهز أدواته للجمعية العمومية القادمة. 
الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني لم نسمع من قريب ولا من بعيد ولو (هزار) يفكرون في تقديم إستقالتهم رغم الارتجالية والمركزية في التخطيط واتخاذ القرارات العشوائية والأموال التي تهدر رغم قلتها وعدم الإهتمام بتطوير المراحل السنية والبرمجة المقلوبة وكل ما يحدث من هرج ومرج وفوضى من قبل سماسرة الإتحاد الذين فشلوا في التخطيط ونجحوا في التخطيط للفشل الذي أدى إلى خسارة منتخبنا فنياً وإدارياً وتنظيمياً وإنضباطياً وخروجه مبكراً من البطولات الإفريقية والتصفيات المونديالية وغيرها وأبرزها خسارة ثلاث نقاط في تصفيات المونديال بخطأ فادح لم يرتكبه إداري في فرق الأحياء 
رغم كل هذه الإخفاقات وبعد فضيحة ( مساوي) الكبيرة لم نسمع أي عضواً من الإتحاد يفكر في ترك منصبه وهنا نؤكد إن قادة الإتحاد متمسكون بمناصبهم فلا تستطيع أي جهة أن تقيلهم ولا يعرفون ثقافة الاستقالات ويلوحون بعصا الفيفا عندما يشعرون بالخطر.
المضحك والمبكي يخرج علينا عضو الإتحاد العام المهرج محمد سيد احمد بفصل مسرحي يطالب بمحاسبة إدارتي المريخ والهلال لأتهم بددوا الأموال العامة في التعاقد مع لاعبين محترفين ومدربين أجانب فاشلين ومدربين وهنا نقول لعضو الإتحاد إدارتي المريخ والهلال قدموا إستقالات جماعية أو فردية حتى لو هزار نقول إستقالوا لكن أنتو بعد العملتو ده فينا كلو البقلعكم شنو !!!!. 
اتحاد كرة القدم السعودي الذي كان يرأسه صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نواف بن فيصل الرئيس العام لرعاية الشباب ورئيس الإتحاد العربي لكرة القدم عندما أخفق المنتخب الأول في البطولات الدولية تقدم لم يترد المجلس في تقديم إستقالة جماعية وتم تكليف لجنة تسيير برئاسة الدكتور احمد عيد الرئيس الحالي للاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم.
ماذا نقول ونفعل وثقافة الاستقالة لم تصل لعقول وقلوب السياسيين الحاكمين في السودان ومعظمهم يفتقرون للحظوظ التعليمية وليست لديهم الخبرة لهذه المناصب وأفضلهم حالاً من كان معلماً يتحول إلى وزيراً ومن كان سمساراً يصبح وكيلا لوزارة أو مسؤولاً في مؤسسة رياضة ومن كان طبالاً أصبح معتمداً بفضل سياسة التمكين حتى في ارض المهجر نشهد تلك الصراعات والكنكشة في المناصب فهؤلاء لقد ماتت عندهم كل المشاعر والأحاسيس من أجل سيطرة المصالح الشخصية والسلطوية. 
هل تتوقعون أن يستجيب أي أحد من هؤلاء في إتحاد كرة القدم وغيره لنداءات الضمير ويقدم استقالته نتيجة فشله الذريع ؟ 
الجواب لا وألف فما عليكم إلا بالدعاء للخلاص من أكوام المشاكل التي تجسم على صدور الملايين. 
لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
الاهلي المصري يواجه المريخ والمنتخب الكويتي والاهلي طرابلس

أعلنت لجنة الكرة بالنادي الأهلي موافقتها الرسمية على العروض المقدمة من فرق المريخ السوداني وأهلي طرابلس والمنتخب الكوتي لخوض مباريات ودية مع الفرق الثلاثة في الفترة المقبلة.
وجاءت موافقة لجنة الكرة برئاسة حسن حمدي بعد اجتماع اليوم حضره حسام البدري المدير الفني للفريق والذي وافق على اللقاءات الودية لفائدتها الفنية للفريق.
وأكد سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة بالنادي الأهلي لكوورة ، أن اللجنة ناقشت العروض... من حيث المبدأ والفوائد الفنية والمادية التي تعود على الفريق من اللقاءات الثلاثة، وتوصل الجميع إلى الموافقة على العروض.
وأشار إلى أن الأمر الوحيد الذي لم يحسم حتى الآن هو موعد مباراة أهلي طرابلس، حيث يرغب الجانب الليبي في إقامة المباراة منتصف مايو القادم وهذا الموعد غير مناسب للأهلي وتم الاتفاق مع مسئولي الفريق على البحث عن موعد أخر يتلائم مع ظروف الفريقين.

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*القلم الأحمر // داوود عبدالحق ابورونق //----  






الوالي خط احمر //----
* يمر الكوكب الاحمر بظروف صعبة ويعيش ازمة ادارية كبري بعد استقالة المجلس واصرار سيادة وزير الرياضة الطيب بدوي علي استمرار المجلس بالرغم من فشله وعجزه الواضح للعيان في ادارة شئون النادي الكبير .
* تشعبت الامور وكثرت التصريحات الايجابية والسلبية في الديار الحمراء والتي لها تأثير بالتأكيد علي الفريق وعلي الكيان الكبير .
* سماء المريخ ملبدة بالغيوم وتناحر ابنائه للكل معلوم والحقد والحسد مستشري في كوكب الزعيم 
* اطل علينا عضو الجمعية السيد عصام مسكين والذي يبدو انه يريد ان يشتهر علي حساب المريخ تحدث هذا المسكين عن حال المريخ واخذ يوزع الاتهامات الفارغة لابناء النادي المخلصين .
* عصام المسكين ادعي ان الرئيس المستقيل جمال الوالي هو سبب تدهور المريخ وانه يقود مؤامرة ضد المريخ نكاية في عصام الحاج .
* كلام المسكين عصام مردود عليه ولن يلقي اذنا صاغية فقد اختار المسكين الهجوم علي الرجل الخطاء والتوقيت الخاطئ .
• جمال الوالي اعماله تدافع عنه وأفعاله تشفع له والكل يعلم ان جمال الوالي لم ولن يقصر مع عشقه المريخ ويكفي شهادة ود الحاج والفريق عبدالله في حق جمال الوالي ودعمه المستمر للنادي .
• الفريق عبدالله قال ان جمال الوالي هو الداعم الاول للمريخ ويدفع بسخاء من أجل اسعاد جماهير المريخ .
• رجل المريخ القوي عادل ابوجريشه وانجح من تولي منصب دائرة الكرة تحدث حديثا طيبا عن جمال الوالي وأطنب في مدح الوالي وأكد انه الرجل المناسب وان ما يقوم به الوالي من اعمال جليلة في المريخ ستظل خالدة في التاريخ وتمني بل أكد عودة الوالي لقيادة سفينة المريخ في المرحلة القادمة .
• ونحن بدورنا نثمن ما قام وما سوف يقوم به جمال الوالي فهو رجل يعشق المريخ واذا كانت هنالك أخطاء صاحبت ادارته للمريخ فهذا ليس عيبا والاهم هو الاستفادة من الاخطاء وجمال الوالي رحل عن دفة القيادة من المريخ وهو في قمة عنفوانه ولم يبخل علي المريخ بشيء بل ظل دائما يقف مع المريخ في كل وقت ويحلل مشاكله .
• ونحن بدورنا نستنكر تلك التصريحات الجوفاء التي صدرت من المسكين عصام ونعتبرها اساءة مرفوضة في حق رمز من رموز النادي ورجل اعطي ومازال يواصل العطاء للمريخ بدون من ولا أذي ونعتبرها خروجا عن موروثات وقيم المريخ العظيم 
• من المؤسف ان يقابل عطاء ووفاء جمال الوالي بالجحود والنكران ونقول للوالي لا تلتفت للصغائر ولا تهتم للهطرقات فهم يهابون منك ويريدون ان يضعو العراقيل امامك حتي تنفر وتبعد عن المريخ ( كن يا جمال كالنخيل عن الاحقاد مرتفعا يرمي بحجر فيرمي أطيب الثمر ) .
• نؤكد لجمال الوالي ان كل جماهير المريخ تحبك وتحترمك وتقدرك وتحفظ لك الجميل وتنتظر منك سرعة العودة لقيادة دفعة النادي الكبير والجماهير تعشم في عودتك ومعك الرجال الاشداء والاقوياء الذين يحبون المريخ ويخلصون له .
• عود يا جمال الوالي فالمريخ محتاج لك ولأمثالك ارجع يا جمال ولا تترك المريخ لهذا المجلس الكسيح عود يا جمال فانت الرجل المناسب تعال يا جمال وكمل المسيرة ومعك الشرفاء والاوفياء ارجع تحفك دعوات الملايين من جماهير المريخ . 
• كلام خطير ادلي به رجل المريخ القوي ود الياس الذي أكد ان هنالك شخصية بارزة ومعروفة تقف وراء استمرار مجلس ود الحاج وتعمل ضد مصلحة المريخ 
• كل الصفوة ترفض بشدة استمرار هذا المجلس ويستغربون لاصرار الوزير علي تمديد فترة المجلس وايضا يرفضون التوقيت المريب والغريب لانعقاد الجمعية وهو تاريخ الثلاثين من مايو .
• يجب علي سعادة الوزير اذا كان يهدف الي مصلحة المريخ يجب عليه تقديم الجمعية بفترة كافية حتي يتمكن المجلس الجديد من الاستعداد ووضع خطة واضحة واللحاق بموسم الانتقالات .
• ايضا يمكن للوزير ان يؤخر الجمعية لتنعقد بعد انتهاء فترة الانتقالات عسي ولعل أن يقوم هذا المجلس الكسيح بواجبه في الانتقالات وتسجيل اللاعبين الجدد .
• اصرار الوزير علي استمرار المجلس الي منتصف مايو وواعلان المجلس قيام الجمعية نهاية شهر مايو فيه ضرر كبير علي المريخ وسيكون الخسران هو الكيان الأحمر .
• تعود عجلة دورينا المسمي ممتاز وهو غير ذلك للدوران وطبعا الدوري عندنا اصبح هو غاية طرفي القمة بعد الخروج الحزين من البطولة الكبري .
• الممتاز محصور ومفصل علي نادي الهلال والمريخ ولا يستطيع أي فريق اخر من الظفر بكأسه .
• يلعب المريخ امام فريق الخرطوم الوطني يوم الاربعاء القادم في مباراة تمثل عقبة كبيرة للمريخ الذي يمر بظروف صعبة ادارية بغياب مجلس الادارة عن القيام بواجبه علي الوجه الأكمل وعجزه عن توفير حقوق اللاعبين خاصة المحترفين حيث غاب كلتشي وباسكال عن تمارين الفريق .
• ايضا يعاني المريخ فنيا بسبب غموض موقف المدرب الكوكي ويقود الفريق حاليا الكابتن خالد وهو مع احترامنا له لكنه ليس في قامة تدريب المريخ وايضا قاسي المريخ بسبب غياب مدرب اللياقة .  






• اذا كل الظروف ضد المريخ لكننا نعول علي نجوم الفريق خاصة الكبار مثل العجب والبرنس وعلاء الدين والباشا ومعهم بقية الشباب ونرجو منهم وضع مصلحة المريخ في حدقات عيونهم وان يلعبوا بعزيمة وبقوة وان يرسموا البهجة والفرح في نفوس الصفوة ونقول لهم ان الفرج قريب بأذن الله .
• التعازي الحارة الي صديقي المريخي الكبير الفنان / عبدالتواب عبدالله بمدينة الرياض واشاطره الاحزان في وفاة والدته المرحومة /فاطمة ادريس حسن كاشف والتي حدثت امس بالسودان والعزاء موصول الي شقيقه خالد والي كل الأهل بالكلاكلة صنقعت وقرية تولا بالمحس اللهم تغمدها بواسع رحمتك واسكنها فسيح جناتك وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

مشكور ي ابو البنات وصباح الخير 



صباح الانوار يا صفوة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴــــــــــــــــــــﻢ::::::::: 
 ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::
 .
ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ..
 .
... ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻷﺷﺒﺎﻝ..
 .
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ.. ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ
 ﻏﺪﺍ..
 .
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ
 ﺑﺴﺤﺐ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﺴﻜﻴﻦ.. ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ
 ﺗﺘﺮﻗﺐ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ..
 .
ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺣﺎﻓﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﻭﻳﺶ.
 .
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﻳﺤﺎﺿﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ.
 .
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﻭﻳﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻛﺎ.
 .
ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ.
 .
ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ.
 .
ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ.
 .
ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ : ﻟﻢ ﺃﻛﻦ ﻋﻀﻮﺍ ﺑﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ
 ﻭﻗﻊ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺑﺸﻪ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﺘﻔﻮﺍ ﺿﺪﻱ
 ﻣﻦ ﺷﺮﻳﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻡ..






 

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*كيبورد




الطيب علي فرح
في هلال مريخ .. تزر وازرة وزر أخرى


الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بوصفه المسؤول عن إدارة كرة القدم في السودان والإشراف على عمليات الشطب والتسجيل والتعاقد مع محترفين في الاندية التي تقع تحت مسؤوليته يعتبر شريك أصيل في ما يحدث الآن من المشاكل المالية التي تخنق اندية الهلال والمريخ .. وربما تسببت ( البلاغات ) الكثيفة التي ترد للفيفا ضد اندية الإتحاد السوداني من اللاعبين الذين يحترفون في بطولاته ويشاركون مع انديتة فلا ينالون كامل حقوقهم المالية في أن تسوء سمعتة دوليا .. لذلك كان ينبغي عليه أن يتدخل في تعاقدات الاندية مع المحترفين الاجانب وذلك بالتأكد من عدم فشل عرابي هذه الصفقات في سداد كامل مستحقات اللاعب الأجنبي حتى إنقضاء فترته في النادي المعين .. مثلا أن يطلب الإتحاد من ممول الصفقة إن كان رئيس النادي أو غيره وضع سندات ضمان لكامل مصاريف الصفقة .. تحسبا لمثل ما يحدث الآن في الهلال ويمكن أن يعرض النادي لعقوبات صارمة تصل لحد الإيقاف عن المشاركات الدولية لفترة طويلة والحرمان من التعاقد مع لاعبين أجانب وخصم نقاط من الرصيد المحلي للفريق ..وكلنا يعلم أن السبب هو ان مجلس إدارة ( سابق ) قام بالتعاقد مع ثلة من الأجانب بإسم النادي دون أن يورث المصادر التي يمكن أن تمول هذه الصفقات بعد ذهابه ورحيله ..!! ولا نشك ان مجلس الإدارة السابق هذا قد ورث هو الآخر ديونا (متلتلة ) من مجلس إدارة ( أسبق ) ووجد نفسه مضطرا لسداد ديون ..!!  








الأمر يشبه لحد كبير أن يقوم أحدهم بشراء سيارة ( لامبرغيري ) بالأقساط من البنك ويقوم بتسجيلها بإسم ناس بيتكم .. ثم يذهب لحال سبيله تاركا ( ناس البيت ) ليأكلوا نارهم مع ( ناس البنك ) ..!! إنه مثل ان تؤخذ نفس بإثم غيرها ..!! شي غريب .. شي عجيب ..!!


كتبت هنا وفي هذا المكان وقبل أن يذهب الرئيس الأسبق لنادي الهلال صلاح إدريس عن إدارة النادي مطالبا مجلسه بوضع ضمانات تمويل صفقة ( إعادة تسجيل ) يوسف محمد للهلال .. وذكرت ان مقدم العقد السنوي سوف يمثل مشكلة كبرى للهلال حال مغادرة صلاح إدريس .. وبالفعل هذا هو ما حدث الآن .. فوجد الهلال نفسه بين مطرقة إيفوسا .. وسندان يوسف محمد .. و( ذردية ) كامبوس .. و( كماشة ) الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم فيفا .


كان يمكن ان لا يحدث كل هذا لو أن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كان قد طالب مجلس الإدارة الذي أدار تلك الصفقات بوضع ضمانات تمويلها حال ذهاب المجلس .. فالإتحاد السوداني يعلم قبل غيره أن أنديته لا تمتلك مصادر للتمويل وتعتمد على جيوب الأفراد والأقطاب .. وكل الصفقات التي تجريها الأندية تكون على حسب قياس ( جيوب الأقطاب ) دون وضع قياس جيب القطب القادم في الإعتبار ..!


أمر آخر مهم للغاية بينه الوضع الهلالي الراهن .. وهو أن هنالك إجراء روتيني مهم للغاية يسمى عملية ( تسليم وتسلم ) لم تكن تحدث أو تدار جيدا فيما بين المجالس المتعاقبة .. ففي غمرة التسابق لحشد العضوية وخوض الإنتخابات ينسى الناس أمور مهمة للغاية .. وهنا يتحمل مجلس البرير الحالي هذا الخطأ .. كان يجب على المجلس وعبر الجمعية العمومية إيجاد حل لديون المجلس السابق ( الناتجة عن أخطاء في إدارة الصفقات ) ..قبل تسلمه ملف إدارة النادي فتقع على كاهلة مسؤولية إيجاد مخارج لهذه الديون .. !! 


المريخ فايت الهلال بالصبر .. لا اكثر .. فما هي إلا فترة (أقل من عام ) ويجد المريخ نفسه مطالب بسداد مديونيته على باسكال .. الحضري .. موانزا والكوكي وغيرهم وغيرهم وغيرهم من المحترفين فالفرق بين جماهير الهلال والمريخ" >الهلال والمريخ في هذه المسائل التي تتعلق بإدارة الملفات المالية وملفات المحترفين الأجانب تحديدا هي أن المريخ كان محظوظا حينما عاد جمال الوالي من إستقالته الاولى بعد المسيرة المشهورة ثم مواصلة الرجل دعمه للمجلس الحالي بنصيب مقدر من المنصرفات ..!!


الهلال الآن سجين لهذه الديون ( المتلتلة ) .. بلا شك يمكن أن نتوقع ان ينبري شخص ما لسدادها .. ولكن صدقوني هذا الشخص سوف يجعل الهلال ( يدفع التمن غالي جدا) ..!! على الأقل سنوات من سوء وعشوائية الإدارة ولا واحد يقول ( بغم ) ..!! 


قف :


يبقى لحين السداد
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*محمد نور يقترب من النصر السعودي








اقترب اللاعب محمد نور من التوقيع لنادي النصر السعودي بنسبة كبيرة، بعد سلسلة من المفاوضات بدأت منذ توقيع نور مخالصة نهائية مع ناديه السابق الاتحاد، ووصلت المفاوضات بين الجانبين إلى اتفاق شبه نهائي، وينتظر إذا سارت الأمور بين الطرفين بصورة طبيعية فأن التوقيع الرسمي سيتم خلال الساعات المقبلة أو غدا على أقصى تقدير، وتضمن الاتفاق بين اللاعب وإدارة النصر أن يوقع نور عقد لاعب هاو حتى تم تسجيله في كشوفات النصر الآن، والمشاركة معه في الاستحقاقات المتبقية من الموسم الحالي، ويأتي في مقدمتها كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين للأب
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*خالد يحول كلتشي الى المرابط رغم تالقه في التمارين.. !! 


يدفع براجي والعجب في الهجوم 
لم يشفع للاعب كلتشي تالقه في التمارين الاخيرة التي اداها مع المريخ ليكون اساسيا في مباراة بعد غد الاربعاء امام الخرطوم الوطني وكان اللاعب قد قاد المرابط للفوز على المرشح بهدف الا ان مدرب المريخ رغم ذلك دفع به مع المرابط في مران الامس ويتوقع ان يكون خط المقدمة مكونا من الثنائي راجي والعجب في مباراة الخرطوم بعد النسجام الواضح بين اللاعبين في الفترة الاخيرة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ
الصـــــــــــــــــــــــــدى::::::::: 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::

 ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻲ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ
 ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ
 ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ
... ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻲ : ﻟﻢ ﺗﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﺎﺗﻨﺎ
 ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ
 ﺍﺷﻬﺮ .. ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ
 ﺑﺎﻳﻔﻮﺳﺎ .. ﻭﻓﻘﻴﺮﻱ
 ﻳﻨﺼﺢ ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ
 ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻟﻲ ﻳﺪﻟﻲ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻠﻲ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻓﺎﺷﻞ
 ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻟﻪ
 ﺑﺼﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﻠﻖ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺗﻪ







*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*أبناء الموردة يهربون من تحمل مسئولية إدارة النادي  








نعم للتعيين ولا للترقيع والبروف والرشيد يرفضان
تم امس قفل باب الترشيح لمجلس الموردة ولم يتقدم احد لأي منصب من مناصب المجلس بالقائمة أو غيرها ليعود الامر إلى المفوض وغالبًا ما يفتح باب الترشيح مرة أخرى كفرصة ثانية وذلك قبل تدخل السيد الوزير .
(قوون) تقدم قراءة لما بعد قفل باب الترشيح عبر هذه المساحة:
نهاية حقبة المؤتمر والرابطة:
منذ زمن بعيد هناك كباتن في المجتمع الموردابي يتحكمان في الشئون الموردابية خاصة الادارية وهما جماعة المؤتمر بقيادة الثنائي صلاح كافي والسر 


بخيت ورغم أن المؤتمر قدم الكثيرين إلا أن صلاح كافي والسر بخيت هما الاميز ضمن المجموعة وهنالك رابطة المشجعين التي يترأسها محمد حامد الجزولي رغم الخلافات بينهم إلا أن هناك حقيقة انهم يمثلون الحراك داخل البيت الموردابي نعم اتفقوا مرة واحدة في مسيرتهم كمجموعتين وذلك من اجل اقالة مجلس الرشيد ميرغني والمرحوم الصبابي وبعد نجاحهم في الانتخابات عادوا للخصام مرة اخرى وكان ذلك في الماضي القريب، أما اليوم فالرابطة كانت واضحة حينما اعلنت مساندتها باستمرار مجلس التعيين عبر بيان واضح لموقفهم أما جماعة المؤتمر رغم تحركاتها منذ وقت مبكر إلا أن هناك شيء غير واضح لماذا لم يقيموا انفسهم كمجموعة.  








خوف أم مناورة؟؟:


تحرك الشارع الموردابي من اجل ترك الامر لمجموعة صلاح كافي والسر بخيت لكي يتحملوا المسئولية لوحدهم أي عدم الترشح معهم وتركهم يفوزون بالتزكية من اجل ذلك رفض الجميع الترشح والجميع يعلمون الصرف الكبير في النادي ورغم أنه ليس هنالك حقيقة، مؤكداً أن السر بخيت وصلاح كافي يملكون مجموعة جاهزة إلا أن الواقع من اخبار اجتماعاتهم المتواصلة في الفترة الاخيرة وعدم تقديمهم لأي مجموعة أو ترشيح أنفسهم فتح السؤال لواحد من من اثنين هل هو خوف من الفشل أم مناورة وفي الحالتين قد يقول قائل ضاعت عليهم الفرصة لتولي مسئولية القيادة في الموردة أم هم خميرة عكننة في النادي فقط لا أحد يملك الاجابة على هذا السؤال إلا مكاتب المفوضية عبر استمارة الرشيح فقط.


الرشيد ميرغني وعلو الكعب:


الرشيد ميرغني يعتبر من افضل الرؤساء الذين مروا على تاريخ الموردة الحديث نعم خرج الرشيد بمرارة حينما فاز تميم بمنصب الرئيس عبر الديمقراطية ومذن ذلك التاريخ ظل المورداب يبحثون عن الرشيد حتى الذين وقفوا ضده في الانتخابات اجمعوا على عودته مرة اخرى عبر التعيين فكانت الاتصالات والاجتماع معه وكان الرشيد يوافق مرة ويرفض تارة والرشيد ميرغني يعلم أن الجميع متفقين حوله وهناك اجماع عليه حتى من الاب الروحي للأسرة الموردابية الريح دمباوي ولكن الرشيد يرفض العودة للموردة ضرب بكل رجاءات ابناء الموردة عرض الحائط وهنا نسأل الرشيد ميرغني أليس اجماع المورداب لك فيه تقدير لك وهل عودة خصومك وتراجعهم في حقك أليس له تقدير سيدي الرشيد شكراً لما قدمته للموردة في الماضي ونحن نحترم قناعتك بعدم العودة مر اخرى ومثلما انت زاهد في العمل لخدمات الموردة الكيان اعلم أن مسيرة الموردة لن تقف في بابك مرة اخرى ومرحباً بك رمزاً من الرموز السابقين طالما قررت الابتعاد عن خدمة الموردة.


البحث عن تميم:


تشير متابعات (قوون) أن هناك جهات قامت بالاتصال بالرئىس السابق البروف تميم من اجل ترشيح نفسه في منصب الرئيس مرة اخرى ولكن البروف تميم لم يستجب لهم وهنا تحدث الجميع في الشارع الموردابي سواءً كان معارضاً لتميم أو مسانداً له في الفترة الماضية أن الذين هددوا مجلس تميم بسحب الثقة حينما رفض الترشح معهم واعلن اعتذاره وعدم رغبته وهنا أكد الجميع أن البروف بهذا الرفض أعاد هيبته ورد على الذين كانوا يرددون بأنه فاشل بالامس ورفض تميمم وجد الترحيب والقبول من بعض المورداب رغم اختلافهم حول سياسته ولكن يرون انه انتصار لكرامة الرجل .


نعم للتعيين لا للترقيع:


حسب القانون أن للمفوض الحق في باب الترشيح وهنا نقول لسيادة الوزير ولرموز الموردة الموردة غير محتاجة لمجلس جميع أعضائه غير متفقين والمجاملة اضرت كثيرًا بالموردة نعم ولابد من عملية ديمقراطية ويجب أن تأتي كل مجموعة منفصلة والصندوق هو الفيصل بين الجميع وليس هناك شيء ولا للترقيع لأن لكل عنصر يراه بمنظور مجموعة في الخارج وأن فشلت عملية القائمة الموحدة فإن التعيين هو الافضل للموردة حقيقة في البيت الموردابي أن هروب ابناء الموردة عن النادي هو نتاج طبيعي لعدم وجود الاحترام والتقدير لأن الاساءات والترجيح هي لغة الخطاب لدى بعض ابناء الموردة ولذلك فضل كبار ورموز الموردة الانسحاب خارج النادي من اجل الحفاظ على شعرة معاوية مع الموردة الكيان.


أبكي يا موردة وبحرقة:


لكل مجتهد نصيب انظروا يا مورداب للاهلي شندي هذا النادي الذي لم تخرج سمعته من اطار موقعه الجغرافي اليوم لسحب البساط من الجميع وأولهم الموردة ذلك المثلث الذي أصبح بدون قاعدة المثلث بين ابناء النيل تارة الأمل وتارة الاهلي ومرة مع ابناء الخرطوم أما اصحاب المثلث اختاروا رحلة ضياع الهوية كل عام اصبحت الموردة تلبس قناع الخوف والضياع وأبكي بحرقة يا موردة.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*طبيب سوداني في الامارات يطالب بكشف طبي دقيق لفيصل موسى




حذر الدكتور محمد عبد الكريم وهو طبيب سوداني مقيم في الامارات ويعمل في مدينة العين من التساهل مع حالة لاعب المريخ فيصل موسى وطالب بكشف طبي دقيق تجنبا لأي مضاعفات أخرى وذكر الدكتور محمد عبد الكريم ان ما تعرض له اللاعب فيصل موسىة خلال فترة وجيزة لا تتعدى الاسبوع يفرض الحذر في الدفع به للملعب سواء في تمرين او مباراة مشيرا إلى ان اللاعب أصيب بضيق في التنفس في مباراة المريخ مع الاهلي وبعدها بيومين حدثت له ( دوخة ) في التمرين وخرج منه لاجراء فحوصات قيل انها مطمئنة وانه عائد للتمارين سريعا.  






وذكر الدكتور محمد عبد الكريم ان الأمر ليس بهذه البساطة فالمفروض اخضاع اللاعب لفحص وتشخيص طبي دقيق نظرا إلى ان هناك امراض لا تظهر في الفحوصات العادية ولكن يتم اكتشافها في الفحص الدقيق مثل رسم القلب وطالب بأن يتم اجراء تخطيط للقب مع أشعة تلفزيونية وفحوصات متقدمة للدم، وذكر ان تعرض اللاعب مرتين لصعوبات في التنفس ثم ( دوخة ) يفرض الحذر والابتعاد عن أي تساهل.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

مفاجأة: الوزير يعتمد العضوية القديمة لانتخابات المريخ  








أفادت مصادر الزاوية أن وزير الرياضة الولائى قد إعتمد العضوية القديمة التى شاركت فى أخر إنتخابات لنادى المريخ لتكون هى قوام الجمعية المتوقعة فى 31 مايو..ومن المتوقع ان يثير القرار المتوقع صدوره فى اليومين المقبلين مالم يحدث جديد ردود أفعال واسعة خاصة وسط الأعضاء الجدد فى هذا العام.والمعروف ان العضوية القديمة يسيطر عليها بنسبة كبيرة متوكل احمد على وشباب المريخ.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حائط صد

 المريخ ماناقص

*وجدت نفسى اغوص فى اعماق الدهشه وانا اشاهد ابناء المريخ يتقاتلون فيما بينهم ويكيلون السباب لبعضهم البعض لاسباب لاترقى لمستوى النقاش ناهيك عن تبادل الإساءات

... *اصبحت التصريحات الغير مسئوله والإساءات المتبادله بين رجالات المريخ فى الإدارات السابقه والإدارات الحاليه من ابرز ملامح مسيرة المريخ فى الفتره الاخيره

*المتضرر الوحيد من هذه التصريحات المتبادله هو المريخ الكيان الذى يكتوى بنيراب إحتراب ابناءه مع شروق شمس كل يوم جديد يحمل بين طياته المزيد من الإحتراب والاساءات المتبادله بين رجالات المريخ للاسف الشديد

*مع إحترامنا التام لكل رجالات المريخ لكن مايحدث فيما بينهم يسئ لهم فى المقام الاول ويجعلهم يسقطون فى نظر الكثير من الجماهير التى تكن لهم كل الاحترام والتقدير
*ماذا سيستفيد المريخ من محاولات الإنتصار للذات التى تظهر بوضوح فى التصريحات المتبادله لرجالات المريخ؟المريخ اولى بالوقت الذى تُنفقوه فى الرد على بعضكم البعض وتوزيع الإساءات يميناً ويسار

*المريخ حالياً فى حاجه لكل ابناءه ولكن للاسف الشديد نجد ان جميع ابناءه منشغلين عنه بتبادل الإساءات والشتائم دون ادنى إحترام لانفسهم فى المقام الاول وللمريخ الذى ينتمون له

*ماذا إستفاد عصام مسكين وهو يتهم الدكتور جمال الوالى بانه يقف وراء كل الخسائر والإنكسارات التى يعيشها المريخ؟هل يمتلك عصام مسكين ادله على حديثه هذا ام انه يريد ان يقول انا اهاجم إذا انا موجود؟

*كان من الاولى للسيد عصام مسكين ان يعمل على الوقوف بكل قوه مع المجلس الحالى ومحاولة الخروج بالفريق من الازمه التى يعيشها حالياً لان المريخ الان فى حوجه لكل ابنائه.

 *هل يمكن ان يصدق اى شخص عاقل ان يعمل الدكتور جمال الوالى على عرقله مسيرة المريخ وهو الداعم الاول للفريق حتى الان؟اى منطق هذا الذى تتحدث به عزيزى عصام مسكين

*لماذا صمت عصام مسكين كل هذه الفتره وهو يرى الدكتور جمال الوالى يعمل فى الخفاء لعرقله مسيره المريخ(على حد تعبيره)؟هل كان ينتظر عصام مسكين سقوط الفريق حتى يُخرج كل الهواء الساخن الموجود بداخله؟

*إذا قُدر للمريخ المواصله فى البطوله الافريقيه هل سينسى عصام مسكين كل ماقاله وسيمارس فضيلة الصمت؟الا يعمل عصام مسكين ان الصامت عن الحق شيطان اخرس؟

*إحترم عقولنا عزيزى عصام مسكين فنحن نحمل عقولاً تميز الخبيث من الطيب.ولو كان فى حديثك هذا مثقال ذره من المنطق ستجدنا اول من يقف بجانبك لاننا لانجامل فى حقوق المريخ اى شخص مهما كانت مكانته واسمه

*حسن فعل الدكتور جمال الوالى وهو يرفض الرد على إتهامات عصام مسكين حتى لا يُزيد النار إشتعالاً خاصه وان اى رد من جانب السيد جمال الوالى كان سيقابله رد اخر من جانب السيد عصام مسكين

*توزيع الإتهامات بحق رجال خدموا المريخ تُعتبر ضرباً من ضروب الجنون وتضع صاحبها فى موقف لايُحسد عليه لان الإنسان العاقل يحسب الكلام جيداً قبل ان يُخرجه للملأ

*ويبقى الصراع الدائر حالياً بين عمر حجوج ومتوكل احمد على صفحات الصحف واحد من الماسى التى يعيشها فريق المريخ بسبب اشخاص لايعرفون قدر انفسهم ولايعرفون قدر المريخ الذى يُمثلونه

*ماذا إستفاد الثنائى من حرب داحس والغبراء الدائره بينهم الان سوى مزيداً من التهكم والسخريه فى حقهم؟كل مافعله الثنائى هو التقليل من شأن انفسهم ووضعها فى موقف يجب ان يكونوا بعيدين كل البُعد عنه ولكنها حرب الإنتصار للذات

*المريخ يعانى الامرين فى تسيير اموره ورغم ذلك نجد ابناءه يبتعدون عنه ويفضلون خوض حرب لن يجنى المريخ من وراءها سوى المزيد من الخلافات داخل البيت الاحمر

*هل يعتقد الثنائى عمر حجوج ومتوكل احمد على ان تبادل الإساءات سيجعلهم ابطالاً فى نظر الجميع؟لا والله مايدور بينكم حالياً يؤكد للجميع ان بالمريخ رجال لا يستحقون شرف الدخول لإدارته لانهم بتصرفاتهم الرعناء هذه يسيئون للمريخ فى المقام الاول

*اسهل سؤال يمكن ان يطرحه احد الطرفين على الاخر هو ماذا قدمت للمريخ؟المريخ سادتى لاينتظر شيئاً منكم إلتفتوا لخلافاتكم واتركوا لنا مريخنا بكل جراحاته 

*المريخ مدرسه فى الفن والادب والإحترام ولكن مايدور حالياً بعيد كل البُعد عن الإحترام والادب لان تبادل الإساءات يُعتبر امر غير مقبول بالمره خاصه عندما ياتى من رجال خدموا المريخ

*اين كانت ردودكم وعنترياتكم التى تتبجحون بها الان على الملأ والمريخ يتعرض لاساءه وإستهداف من كل الجبهات؟ام ان ردكم يكون على الإساءات التى تمسكم شخصياً وليذهب المريخ وكبريائه للجحيم؟

*لماذا (بلع) الثنائى السنتهم والمريخ يتعرض لحرب شعواء من الإعلام الازرق ومن الإتحاد ومن لجنة الحُكام؟اين كانت تصريحاتهم الحاليه ومكانة المريخ تتعرض لهزه عنيفه؟

*(الجعجعه) ومحاولة الظهور بمظهر البطل لن تخدم المريخ فى شئ اتركوا سفاسف الامور وإلتفتوا لمريخكم يرحمكم الله ويرحمنا معكم

 نقاط متفرقه

*إذا كان كبار ابناء المريخ فيما بينهم يعيشون حاله من الإحتراب والتناحر وتبادل الاساءات كيف سيكون حال البقيه؟

*هل ستحترم الجماهير المريخيه هذه الشخصيات وهى تراها تُخرج فى ترهات لاتصدر من اصغر مشجع احمر؟

*اتمنى من كل قلبى ان يلفظ مجتمع المريخ مثل هذه الشخصيات حتى يعلموا قيمة المريخ الكبيره ويعلموا حجم الجُرم الذى إرتكبوه

*اتعجب حقيقه من شخصيات تُصدر الوهم للجماهير وهى تظهر بمظهر اللباقه والكياسه وهى ابعد مايكون منها وتظهر شخصياتهم الحقيقه عند اول منعطف 

*لك الله يامريخ وابنائك ينشغلون عنك باشياء تؤكد ان المصالح الشخصيه هى الطاغيه على الكثير من العاملين فى إداراتك المتعاقبه
 حائط اخير
 مريخ بلا وجيع





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الريال وبرشلونة يقهران أتليتيك بيلباو وريال سرقسطة بثلاثية وأتلتيكو يفوز بالخمسة




تألق كريستيانو رونالدو ليقود ريال مدريد للفوز على أتليتيك بيلباو بثلاثة أهداف دون رد، حمل اثنان منها توقيعه، في دوري الدرجة الأولى الإسباني لكرة القدم، الأحد.

وافتتح رونالدو التسجيل لريال مدريد بتسديدة متقنة من ركلة حرة، وأضاف هدفا آخر بضربة رأس قبل أن يمرر كرة إلى جونزالو هيجوين الذي سجل الهدف الثالث لريال.

وكان جوزيه مورينيو مدرب ريال مدريد قد أقر بفقدان فريقه فرصة الدفاع عن اللقب، لكنه دفع بتشكيلة مكتملة الصفوف ليرفع رصيده إلى 68 نقطة متأخرا بفارق 13 نقطة وراء برشلونة المتصدر، قبل سبع مباريات من نهاية البطولة، إلا أنه يتقدم بثلاث نقاط على أتليتيكو مدريد الثالث، الذي هزم غرناطة بخماسية في وقت سابق الأحد.

ثلاثية لبرشلونة

وفي وقت سابق، الأحد، فاز برشلونة دون عدد من لاعبيه الأساسيين بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل على مضيفه ريال سرقسطة المتعثر بفضل هدفين من كريستيان تيو.

وعلى ملعب ريال سرقسطة عمد برشلونة لادخار قدرات لاعبيه من أجل لقاء قبل النهائي بدوري أبطال أوروبا أمام بايرن ميونيخ. وغاب لاعبون مثل ليونيل ميسي وأندريس إنيستا وجيرار بيكي عن المباراة.

وانطلق تياجو في هجمة مرتدة وتبادل الكرة مع ألكسيس سانشيز قبل أن يسدد كرة ارتطمت بالقائم وسكنت الشباك في الدقيقة 20.

ومرر سانشيز كرة أخرى إلى تيو، الجناح السريع، وسددها في الشباك نهاية الشوط الأول بقليل. واختتم تيو الثلاثية بهدفه الشخصي الثاني في الدقيقة 53 من اختراق بمنطقة الجزاء.

ورغم أن الكسيس سدد كرة ارتطمت بالعارضة، إلا أن مرمى سرقسطة الذي لم يحقق أي فوز حتى الآن في عام 2013 لم يبد مهددا في بقية المباراة.

وقال تياجو في تصريحات تلفزيونية “افتقدنا ميسي بالطبع، لكن الفريق يملك لاعبين رائعين.” وأضاف: “نريد حسم لقب الدوري الإسباني بأسرع ما يمكن، لكن مازالت هناك مباريات كثيرة متبقية. لم نفز باللقب بعد.”

فوز بالخمسة لأتلتيكو

وعلى ملعب “فسينتي كالديرون”، استعاد أتلتيكو مدريد نغمة الفوز بعد تعادلين على التوالي، بعدما تغلب بنتيجة كاسحة على ضيفه الجريح غرناطة 5-صفر.

ويدين أتلتيكو بفوزه الثاني فقط في المراحل الست الأخيرة، العشرين هذا الموسم، إلى نجمه الكولومبي راداميل فالكاو الذي سجل ثنائية (27 و47) رفع من خلالها رصيده إلى 24 هدفا هذا الموسم، فيما كانت الأهداف الثلاثة الأخرى من نصيب البرازيلي دييغو كوستا (4) وراؤول غارسيا (63) والبرازيلي الآخر فيليبي كاسميرسكي (70).

ورفع فريق المدرب الأرجنتيني دييغو سيميوني رصيده إلى 65 نقطة في المركز الثالث بنفس عدد نقاط جاره اللدود ريال مدريد حامل اللقب، ثاني الترتيب.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مشكورين الاخوة الكرام ابوالبنات وعبدالغني 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

حائط صد

 المريخ ماناقص

*وجدت نفسى اغوص فى اعماق الدهشه وانا اشاهد ابناء المريخ يتقاتلون فيما بينهم ويكيلون السباب لبعضهم البعض لاسباب لاترقى لمستوى النقاش ناهيك عن تبادل الإساءات

... *اصبحت التصريحات الغير مسئوله والإساءات المتبادله بين رجالات المريخ فى الإدارات السابقه والإدارات الحاليه من ابرز ملامح مسيرة المريخ فى الفتره الاخيره

*المتضرر الوحيد من هذه التصريحات المتبادله هو المريخ الكيان الذى يكتوى بنيراب إحتراب ابناءه مع شروق شمس كل يوم جديد يحمل بين طياته المزيد من الإحتراب والاساءات المتبادله بين رجالات المريخ للاسف الشديد

*مع إحترامنا التام لكل رجالات المريخ لكن مايحدث فيما بينهم يسئ لهم فى المقام الاول ويجعلهم يسقطون فى نظر الكثير من الجماهير التى تكن لهم كل الاحترام والتقدير
*ماذا سيستفيد المريخ من محاولات الإنتصار للذات التى تظهر بوضوح فى التصريحات المتبادله لرجالات المريخ؟المريخ اولى بالوقت الذى تُنفقوه فى الرد على بعضكم البعض وتوزيع الإساءات يميناً ويسار

*المريخ حالياً فى حاجه لكل ابناءه ولكن للاسف الشديد نجد ان جميع ابناءه منشغلين عنه بتبادل الإساءات والشتائم دون ادنى إحترام لانفسهم فى المقام الاول وللمريخ الذى ينتمون له

*ماذا إستفاد عصام مسكين وهو يتهم الدكتور جمال الوالى بانه يقف وراء كل الخسائر والإنكسارات التى يعيشها المريخ؟هل يمتلك عصام مسكين ادله على حديثه هذا ام انه يريد ان يقول انا اهاجم إذا انا موجود؟

*كان من الاولى للسيد عصام مسكين ان يعمل على الوقوف بكل قوه مع المجلس الحالى ومحاولة الخروج بالفريق من الازمه التى يعيشها حالياً لان المريخ الان فى حوجه لكل ابنائه.

 *هل يمكن ان يصدق اى شخص عاقل ان يعمل الدكتور جمال الوالى على عرقله مسيرة المريخ وهو الداعم الاول للفريق حتى الان؟اى منطق هذا الذى تتحدث به عزيزى عصام مسكين

*لماذا صمت عصام مسكين كل هذه الفتره وهو يرى الدكتور جمال الوالى يعمل فى الخفاء لعرقله مسيره المريخ(على حد تعبيره)؟هل كان ينتظر عصام مسكين سقوط الفريق حتى يُخرج كل الهواء الساخن الموجود بداخله؟

*إذا قُدر للمريخ المواصله فى البطوله الافريقيه هل سينسى عصام مسكين كل ماقاله وسيمارس فضيلة الصمت؟الا يعمل عصام مسكين ان الصامت عن الحق شيطان اخرس؟

*إحترم عقولنا عزيزى عصام مسكين فنحن نحمل عقولاً تميز الخبيث من الطيب.ولو كان فى حديثك هذا مثقال ذره من المنطق ستجدنا اول من يقف بجانبك لاننا لانجامل فى حقوق المريخ اى شخص مهما كانت مكانته واسمه

*حسن فعل الدكتور جمال الوالى وهو يرفض الرد على إتهامات عصام مسكين حتى لا يُزيد النار إشتعالاً خاصه وان اى رد من جانب السيد جمال الوالى كان سيقابله رد اخر من جانب السيد عصام مسكين

*توزيع الإتهامات بحق رجال خدموا المريخ تُعتبر ضرباً من ضروب الجنون وتضع صاحبها فى موقف لايُحسد عليه لان الإنسان العاقل يحسب الكلام جيداً قبل ان يُخرجه للملأ

*ويبقى الصراع الدائر حالياً بين عمر حجوج ومتوكل احمد على صفحات الصحف واحد من الماسى التى يعيشها فريق المريخ بسبب اشخاص لايعرفون قدر انفسهم ولايعرفون قدر المريخ الذى يُمثلونه

*ماذا إستفاد الثنائى من حرب داحس والغبراء الدائره بينهم الان سوى مزيداً من التهكم والسخريه فى حقهم؟كل مافعله الثنائى هو التقليل من شأن انفسهم ووضعها فى موقف يجب ان يكونوا بعيدين كل البُعد عنه ولكنها حرب الإنتصار للذات

*المريخ يعانى الامرين فى تسيير اموره ورغم ذلك نجد ابناءه يبتعدون عنه ويفضلون خوض حرب لن يجنى المريخ من وراءها سوى المزيد من الخلافات داخل البيت الاحمر

*هل يعتقد الثنائى عمر حجوج ومتوكل احمد على ان تبادل الإساءات سيجعلهم ابطالاً فى نظر الجميع؟لا والله مايدور بينكم حالياً يؤكد للجميع ان بالمريخ رجال لا يستحقون شرف الدخول لإدارته لانهم بتصرفاتهم الرعناء هذه يسيئون للمريخ فى المقام الاول

*اسهل سؤال يمكن ان يطرحه احد الطرفين على الاخر هو ماذا قدمت للمريخ؟المريخ سادتى لاينتظر شيئاً منكم إلتفتوا لخلافاتكم واتركوا لنا مريخنا بكل جراحاته 

*المريخ مدرسه فى الفن والادب والإحترام ولكن مايدور حالياً بعيد كل البُعد عن الإحترام والادب لان تبادل الإساءات يُعتبر امر غير مقبول بالمره خاصه عندما ياتى من رجال خدموا المريخ

*اين كانت ردودكم وعنترياتكم التى تتبجحون بها الان على الملأ والمريخ يتعرض لاساءه وإستهداف من كل الجبهات؟ام ان ردكم يكون على الإساءات التى تمسكم شخصياً وليذهب المريخ وكبريائه للجحيم؟

*لماذا (بلع) الثنائى السنتهم والمريخ يتعرض لحرب شعواء من الإعلام الازرق ومن الإتحاد ومن لجنة الحُكام؟اين كانت تصريحاتهم الحاليه ومكانة المريخ تتعرض لهزه عنيفه؟

*(الجعجعه) ومحاولة الظهور بمظهر البطل لن تخدم المريخ فى شئ اتركوا سفاسف الامور وإلتفتوا لمريخكم يرحمكم الله ويرحمنا معكم

 نقاط متفرقه

*إذا كان كبار ابناء المريخ فيما بينهم يعيشون حاله من الإحتراب والتناحر وتبادل الاساءات كيف سيكون حال البقيه؟

*هل ستحترم الجماهير المريخيه هذه الشخصيات وهى تراها تُخرج فى ترهات لاتصدر من اصغر مشجع احمر؟

*اتمنى من كل قلبى ان يلفظ مجتمع المريخ مثل هذه الشخصيات حتى يعلموا قيمة المريخ الكبيره ويعلموا حجم الجُرم الذى إرتكبوه

*اتعجب حقيقه من شخصيات تُصدر الوهم للجماهير وهى تظهر بمظهر اللباقه والكياسه وهى ابعد مايكون منها وتظهر شخصياتهم الحقيقه عند اول منعطف 

*لك الله يامريخ وابنائك ينشغلون عنك باشياء تؤكد ان المصالح الشخصيه هى الطاغيه على الكثير من العاملين فى إداراتك المتعاقبه
 حائط اخير
 مريخ بلا وجيع










و الله يا ولدي ياهو البمحن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات على الابداعات
والشكر موصول للرائع عبد الغني على الاضافات

*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*ﻛﻴﺒﻮﺭﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﺮﺡ
 ﻓﻲ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺗﺰﺭ ﻭﺍﺯﺭﺓ ﻭﺯﺭ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ
 ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻮﺻﻔﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 ﻭﺍﻹﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﻄﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﻊ
 ﺗﺤﺖ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺘﻪ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺷﺮﻳﻚ ﺃﺻﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎ
 ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺨﻨﻖ
 ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﺴﺒﺒﺖ
 ) ﺍﻟﺒﻼﻏﺎﺕ ( ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺮﺩ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
 ﻳﺤﺘﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻻﺗﻪ ﻭﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺘﺔ
 ﻓﻼ ﻳﻨﺎﻟﻮﻥ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻥ
 ﺗﺴﻮﺀ ﺳﻤﻌﺘﺔ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﺎ .. ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
 ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻓﺸﻞ ﻋﺮﺍﺑﻲ
 ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻷﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺇﻧﻘﻀﺎﺀ ﻓﺘﺮﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻴﻦ .. ﻣﺜﻼ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ
 ﻣﻤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺔ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ
 ﻭﺿﻊ ﺳﻨﺪﺍﺕ ﺿﻤﺎﻥ ﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﺼﺎﺭﻳﻒ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺔ .. ﺗﺤﺴﺒﺎ ﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ
 ﺻﺎﺭﻣﺔ ﺗﺼﻞ ﻟﺤﺪ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ
 ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻭﺧﺼﻢ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ..ﻭﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻫﻮ
 ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ) ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ( ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺛﻠﺔ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺑﺈﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﺙ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻤﻮﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻫﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﺭﺣﻴﻠﻪ !!.. ﻭﻻ ﻧﺸﻚ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺭﺙ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ ﺩﻳﻮﻧﺎ
 )ﻣﺘﻠﺘﻠﺔ ( ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ) ﺃﺳﺒﻖ ( ﻭﻭﺟﺪ
 ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻣﻀﻄﺮﺍ ﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﺩﻳﻮﻥ !!
ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻳﺸﺒﻪ ﻟﺤﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻢ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺀ
 ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ) ﻻﻣﺒﺮﻏﻴﺮﻱ ( ﺑﺎﻷﻗﺴﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ
 ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻠﻬﺎ ﺑﺈﺳﻢ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺑﻴﺘﻜﻢ .. ﺛﻢ
 ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﺳﺒﻴﻠﻪ ﺗﺎﺭﻛﺎ ) ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ( ﻟﻴﺄﻛﻠﻮﺍ
 ﻧﺎﺭﻫﻢ ﻣﻊ ) ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ !!.. ( ﺇﻧﻪ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺆﺧﺬ
 ﻧﻔﺲ ﺑﺈﺛﻢ ﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ !!.. ﺷﻲ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ .. ﺷﻲ
 ﻋﺠﻴﺐ !!..
 ﻛﺘﺒﺖ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥ ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻖ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺇﺩﺭﻳﺲ
 ﻋﻦ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﺑﻮﺿﻊ
 ﺿﻤﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﺗﻤﻮﻳﻞ ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ) ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ (
 ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﺫﻛﺮﺕ ﺍﻥ ﻣﻘﺪﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﻱ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻛﺒﺮﻯ
 ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺇﺩﺭﻳﺲ .. ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻵﻥ .. ﻓﻮﺟﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ
 ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻄﺮﻗﺔ ﺇﻳﻔﻮﺳﺎ .. ﻭﺳﻨﺪﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪ .. ﻭ) ﺫﺭﺩﻳﺔ ( ﻛﺎﻣﺒﻮﺱ .. ﻭ) ﻛﻤﺎﺷﺔ (
 ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻴﻔﺎ .
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﻮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺩﺍﺭ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﻮﺿﻊ
 ﺿﻤﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﺗﻤﻮﻳﻠﻬﺎ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ..
 ﻓﺎﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺘﻪ
 ﻻ ﺗﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﻟﻠﺘﻤﻮﻳﻞ ﻭﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻴﻮﺏ
 ﺍﻷﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﻭﺍﻷﻗﻄﺎﺏ .. ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺗﺠﺮﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻗﻴﺎﺱ
 ) ﺟﻴﻮﺏ ﺍﻷﻗﻄﺎﺏ ( ﺩﻭﻥ ﻭﺿﻊ ﻗﻴﺎﺱ ﺟﻴﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ !..
 ﺃﻣﺮ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻦ .. ﻭﻫﻮ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺭﻭﺗﻴﻨﻲ ﻣﻬﻢ
 ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ) ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﻭﺗﺴﻠﻢ ( ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ
 ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺪﺍﺭ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻟﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ .. ﻓﻔﻲ ﻏﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻟﺤﺸﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺧﻮﺽ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻳﻨﺴﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
ﺃﻣﻮﺭ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ .. ﻭﻫﻨﺎ ﻳﺘﺤﻤﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ .. ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺩ ﺣﻞ
 ﻟﺪﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ) ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺗﺠﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀ
 ﻓﻲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ .. (ﻗﺒﻞ ﺗﺴﻠﻤﻪ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﺘﻘﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺎﻫﻠﺔ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺩ
 ﻣﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻮﻥ !! ..
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺎﻳﺖ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﺒﺮ .. ﻻ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ .. ﻓﻤﺎ
 ﻫﻲ ﺇﻻ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ )ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺎﻡ ( ﻭﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﺪﻳﻮﻧﻴﺘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ..
 ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ .. ﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ
 ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﺎﻟﻔﺮﻕ
 ﺑﻴﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ< "ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﺈﺩﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﻠﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ
 ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻫﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻈﻮﻇﺎ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ
 ﻋﺎﺩ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﻮﺭﺓ ﺛﻢ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺩﻋﻤﻪ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﻨﺼﻴﺐ ﻣﻘﺪﺭ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ !!..
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺳﺠﻴﻦ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻮﻥ ) ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻠﺘﻠﺔ .. (
 ﺑﻼ ﺷﻚ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺒﺮﻱ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻣﺎ
 ﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩﻫﺎ .. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺻﺪﻗﻮﻧﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ
 ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ) ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻦ ﻏﺎﻟﻲ
 ﺟﺪﺍ!!.. ( ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻗﻞ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻮﺀ
 ﻭﻋﺸﻮﺍﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﻻ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ) ﺑﻐﻢ !!.. (
 ﻗﻒ :
 ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ملحق عناويين الصدى

عبدالمجيد جعفر:أعطينا الكوكى فسيخا وقلنا له اصنع شربات,والمدرب التونسى مظلوم
 مدرب الهلال  الاسبق يطالب القمة بأتخاذ قرارات شجاعة والاستغناء عن الاجانب
... عماد الطيب:الهلال فقد صانع العابه وسادومبا ولم يعوض الثنائى..والمريخ فرط فى لاعبين جيدين
 مجلس الهلال يجتمع بغارزيتو
 الفرقة الزرقاء تختتم تحضيراتها اليوم
 فيصب موسى خارج حسابات الجهاز الفنى للمريخ
 فقيرى:من لا يملك المال لا يستطيع ادارة المريخ
 المهدية والعلمين يتعادلان فى دورى الاولى
 خالد احمد المصطفى:ذهاب الوالى وراء الازمة الحالية
 البرير يتراجع ويسحب استقالته
 ويقول:لن اتخلى عن الازرق وسننجز ملف التسجيلات فى يونيو
 أيفوسا يلتقى مجلس الهلال ويحتج على عدم استلام مستحقاته
 ويزور الصدى ويتحدث عن فترته مع المريخ

عن صفحة الاحمر الوهاج


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*السلك ** بابكر سلك
 المابجنن شنو؟؟؟؟؟

* محمد عبدالماجد حفظه الله ورعاه.
 * حكاية هيثم دى واجعاهو شديد.
 * واجعاهو شنو.
 * جننتو عديل كدة.
 * بقى يوم يتغزل فى مويس.
 * ويوم يتغزل فى خليفة.
 * ووصل بيه الحال لى شئ غريب.
 * حالتو بقت مزمنة ومركزة.
 * العلاج يستحيل معاها.
 * تتخيلو ابوحميد يتغزل فى الشغيل.
 * ويقارنه بالحان وردى.
 * واجننك زيادة يا ابو حميد.
 * وردى غنى سوات العاصفة بى ساق الشغيب النى.
 * الشتيل عملناها ليكم الشغيل.
 * منها تريحكم من الشتل.
 * ومنها نخليكم تتغزلوا فى الشغيل.
 * ذهاب هيثم منكم واجعكم.
 * وهو ذهاب البصر عنكم يا حمادة.
 * عشان كدة طشاش الشغيل الكنتو بتتكلموا عنو.
 * بقى ليكم شوف.
 * صحى الطشاش فى بلد العمى شوف.
 * او قول قورباتشوف.
 * قورباتشوف دى بلغو الراندوك يعنى قرب وشوف.
 * برضو طشاش.
 * بالمناسبة.
 * بت عمى قالت لى نكتة.
 * قالت فى واحد عينو واحدة ما شغالة.
 * جات بت ماشة فى الشارع.
 * غمز ليها بالعين السمحة.
 * لما فتحها مشت وين ما عرفها.
 * ركبت ركشة.
 * وقفت ليها هايس.
 * دخلت البقالة.
* لى اسى كايس.
 * انت عارف يا حمادة.
 * اغنية الود دى وردى غناها مخصوص للود البينكم وبين الشغيل!!!!
 * لكن لو بهمسة بصراحة كدة اتغنت لى سيدا.
 * لو بهمسة قول احبك.
 * موش انتو برضو بتقولو فى سركم لى سيدا كدا.
 * وسيدا بعد مشى المريخ عنى ليكم اصبح الصبح.
 * وكلو وردى فى وردى.
 * لكن قلت ارحل قالها ليكم فى الشروق.
 * ما صدقتوهوا.
 * ولما رحل.
 * البكى فى شارع البلدية بكى.
 * والطلع الكشافة طلع.
 * والاعتصم اعتصم.
 * لكن الجنوا معاك ما شوية يا ابوحميد.
 * ساق الشغيل النى.
 * أقدلى.
 * الشغيل يا ابوحميد ولدنا.
 * عشان كدة بنطراهو بالخير.
 * بس بنذكرك.
 * من تتغزل فيه اليوم.
 * هو من كتبت الشعب يريد اخراج الشغيل.
 * محمد عبدالماجد.
 * الجن هين وبتداوى.
 * كعب العقوبات.
 * الفيفا كيف؟
* عملتوا معاها شنو؟
* كمان الفيفا بتسكت ليكم.
 * وفى العقوبة فى خصم من رصيد النقاط فى الدورى المحلى.
 * والعقوبة دى عملتها الفيفا مخصوص للاندية البتجمع نقاطها بفضل الحكام.
 * بفضل اخطاء الحكام (الغير مقصودة)
 * غايتو يا ناس خليفة شدوا حيلكم مع الفيفا.
 * الفين وعشرين احتمال تمثلوا افريقيا.
 * تلقونا جبنا اخوان مانديلا.
 * غايتو طالما بتتغزل فى الشغيل وساق الشغيل النى.
 * من الليلة سميتك ابوقطاطى.
 * تيمنا بالشاعر الرائع القامة ابوقطاطى.
 * أبوقطاطى.
 * دفعتو قروش الفيفا ولا قاعدين ساكت خليفة.
 * خاص الاحمر الوهاج
* فى الكورة خليفة وفى القروش خليفة وفى الفيفا خليفة!!!!
 * أيها الناس.
 * استبشرنا خيرا.
 * وكان عشمنا فى خالد كبيرا.
 * لانو اتى من الاشبال.
 * قلنا بحقق لينا ما نامل فيه.
 * ويشركهم.
 * وفرحنا شديد.
 * لما خالد قام باستدعاء بعضهم.
 * لكن امس زعلنا.
 * واحبطنا.
 * لان خالد لم يشرك اى من الاشبال فى التقسيمة.
 * بل لم يشكرهم على تلبية دعوته لهم.
 * وبالطريقة دى يا خالد.
 * حاتقتل امل الغد فينا.
 * واشبالنا ديل بتطفشهم لينا.
 * عشان كدة.
 * مرحب بعودة الكوكى يا خالد.
 * أحتمال يكون فيهو امل اشراك الاشبال.
 * نحنا يا ناس.
 * بعد خراب مالطا افريقيا.
 * قلنا نستفيد من الموسم فى تأهيل عدد من الاشبال.
 * يمكن يطلع فيهم ناس افضل من الكبار.
 * الكبار الفيهم اتعرفت.
 * خلينا نعرف الفى الصغار يا خالد.
 * أيها الناس.
 * جهاز فنى لا يستعين ولو محليا بالاشبال.
 * بالطبع يكون جهاز فنى فاشل.
 * لا يخدم الاغراض بعيدة المدى.
 * ونحنا بعيدة المدى دى الثريا التى نصبو اليها.
 * لانو الاغراض القريبة المدى.
 * بدون مدرب.
 * بالموجودين.
 * الزول يمكن يصل اليها.
 * أذا كان هذا هو حال خالد الذى اتى من الاشبال.
 * كيف يكون حال مدرب لم يلعب بالاشبال.
 * ولم يعيش احساس وطموح الشبل فى الاشراك والتصعيد؟
* المهم.
 * الفيفا كيف؟؟؟
* وهل سيظل المحلى فى عطبرة لموسم او موسمين؟؟؟
* طيب.
 * أذا خصموا من نقاط الهلال.
 * هل باقى نقاطو بتقعدوا فى الممتاز مع ناس شنكارا وخليفة وناس ابو قطاطى بتاع ساق الشغيل النى.
 * صدقونى.
 * ربنا ريح الاهلة.
 * تانى الكورة بدرى.
 * من العصر.
 * دار الرياضة ام درمان.
 * ولما الساعة تمانية تجى.
 * وتكون كورتنا دايرة تبدا.
 * يكونوا صلوا العشا وناموا.
 * بدرى يا ابوقطاطى.
 * حيرونا ناس البرير.
 * يشطبوا هيثم ويخلوا خليفة.
 * يفقدوا الشعار ويخلوا الفنيلة نضيفة.
 * يجيبوا محترفين ويودوا الهلال الفيفا.
 * عملية زى دى اخير منها لحن وردى وساق الشغيل النى.
 * قلت ليكم الجماعة ديل جنوا.
 * غايتو يا ابوقطاطى لو لقيت روحك فى صينية وبتأشر.
 * او فى سوق وداقش حفيان.
 * او راقد تحت شجرة وبتضحك براك.
 * او بتعاين لواحدة واقفة فى المحطة وبتتكشم.
 * ما تستغرب.
 * بالمناسبة.
 * بعد تطبيق العقوبة على الهلال.
 * ممكن يشارك مستقبلا فى سيكافا.
 * طيب فى درع الشهيد الزبير.
 * طيب يشارك وين يعنى؟
* يدخل ختة مع ناس الحلة؟
* هو لو كان عندو حق الختة موش كان دفع للناس واتقى شر العقوبة؟؟؟
* لكن بمناسبة الختة.
 * ناس البرير مافكرو.
 * كانوا يدخلوا ختة.
 * يشيلوا الاولى.
 * يحلوا الفيفا.
 * وبزوغوا من باقى الختة.
 * موش كان اخير كدة بدل ناس محمد عبدالماجد يغنوا ساق الشغيل النى فى الصينية.
* أيها الناس.
 * البلقى ليهو زول لابس بنطلون وجلابية.
 * وشراب احمر وشراب ازرق.
 * وفردة سفنجة وفردة حفيان.
 * وململم كرستالات فاضية كتااااااااار.
 * وشايل ليهو دلاقين أزرق وأبيض.
 * ومنفخ جيبو بى دلاقين ساااااااى.
 * وماشى سريييييييع.
 * وبغنى ساق الشغيل النى.
 * يعرفو طوالى ده محمد عبدالماجد حفظه الله ورعاه.
 * أدعوا ليهو بالشفاء.
 * العليهو كتيرة.
 * خليفة والفيفا.
 * المابجنن شنو!!!!
 * الفيفا خليها.
 * زول بشجع خليفة.
 * هو الجن ده كيف.
 * أها.
 * نجى لى شمارات والى الخرتوم.
 * أكان شفت يا والينا.
 * فى امثال كتيرة برددوها اهالينا.
 * أمثال لا بتقدمنا لا بتقدم لينا.
 * مثلا.
 * زول يسف يقولوا ليك عفا الله عما سلف.
 * سلف كيف وسف ليه يا والينا؟
* ومثل تانى.
 * المال تلتو ولا كتلتو.
 * كتلتوا ليه.
 * كتلات ارباعو موش احسن.
 * ويا ريت لو كلو.
 * هو المال كلو بسوى شنو الزمن ده يا والينا؟؟؟
* ومن الامثال الغايظانى شدييييييييييييد يا والينا.
 * مابنفكر فى بكرة اصلو.
 * والمثل يقول بكرة يحلها الف حلال.
 * وبكرة جات.
 * ومليون بكرة.
 * لا الف حلال ولا مية.
 * ولا الحلة بلة ما حلانا.


              سلك كهربا

** ننساك كيف والحمل كبير وطول وبالطريقة دى ما بنتحلة طبيعى الا بالبطن.
والى لقاء
            سلك
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين يا شباب
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* ::: كبد الحقيقه ||| مزمل ابو القاسم :::
 :: مشهد.. وشهادة ::
 ======================
 * في العام 2009 استضاف المريخ بطولة سيكافا للأندية، وأنفق عليها أكثر من مليون دولار وحرص على إشراك فرق قوية فيها، وأبرزها مازيمبي الكنغولي.

 * كانت فرقة المر...يخ تضج بالنجوم الكبار والمحترفين المتميزين، بقيادة النيجيري إيداهور ومواطنه كليتشي بالإضافة إلى العجب وهيثم طمبل وغيرهم من الهدافين الكبار.

 * بدأ المريخ مشواره بنتيجة صاعقة، وضرب أتراكو الرواندي بنصف دستة، وكرر النتيجة نفسها مع كارتيلا الجيبوتي، وعبر ماتاري الكيني بهدف العجب، وفي ربع النهائي فاز الأحمر على إنتر ستارز بهدفين نظيفين نالهما كليتشي والراحل إيداهور.

 * في نصف النهائي واجه المريخ مازيمبي في صدامٍ ناري، ونجح المريخ في أن يصرع العملاق الكنغولي بهدفي إيداهور، وأتى هدف الفوز بعد التمديد.

 *

حينها ظن الجميع ان اللقب سيكون من نصيب الزعيم لا محالة، وأن فوزه بالكأس مسألة وقت، لا سيما وأنه تأهل لملاقاة أتراكو الرواندي في النهائي.

 * تفرغ كتاب الهلال وقتها لتبخيس البطولة، والتشكيك في نقائها، واتهموا اتحاد سيكافا بمجاملة المريخ لمجرد أنه استضاف البطولة، وسخروا من تمديد مباراة نصف النهائي إلى شوطين إضافيين، وقد رددنا عليهم وقتها وأوردنا نصوصاً من لائحة البطولة، تؤكد أن نصف النهائي يحسم بعد التمديد لشوطين إضافيين، بخلاف ما يحدث في ربع النهائي.

 * أتى يوم التتويج، وجهز لاعبو المريخ قمصان البطولة، ورسموا عليها صورة قائدهم فيصل العجب، واستسلم كتاب الأزرق للأمر، وتفرغوا للتشكيك في البطولة المرتقبة!

 * وفي ليلة النهائي ملأ جمهور المريخ الرد كاسل على سعته، وجهز نفسه للاحتفال باللقب، لكن أتراكو الرواندي شمر عن ساعد الجد، ونجح في أن يصرع المريخ بهدف قاتل، سجله في الحصة الأولى، وخطف به الكأس الغالية وطار بها إلى رواندا تاركاً الحسرة والدموع للصفوة.

 * حزنا على خسارة المريخ للقب واحتفلنا بها في الوقت نفسه، لأننا اعتبرناها دليلاً قاطعاً على براءة المريخ من تهمة التواطؤ التي حاولوا دمغه بها بلا مبرر.

 * خسر المريخ الكأس، لكنه كسب احترام كل اتحادات وأندية سيكافا بسبب جودة تنظيمه للبطولة التي اعتبرها كل الزملاء الصحافيين المرافقين للفرق علامة فارقة في تاريخ بطولات سيكافا للأندية.

 * أوردنا تلك الحقائق لنؤكد لمن حاول أن يشوه سمعة رئيس الرؤساء جمال الوالي إن المريخ لم يعرف شراء الذمم في عهده، وإلا لما أفلتت البطولة المذكورة من بين يديه.

 * كان بمقدور الوالي أن يستخدم أمواله ويشتري بها ذمم الحكام وحتى الخصوم لو أراد لفريقه أن يحصل على بطولة تضاف إلى رصيده بطريقة ملتوية، مثلما يفعل كثيرون.

 * ولو كان بارعاً في شراء الذمم لما خسر المريخ لقب الدوري في عهده خمس مرات متتالية لمصلحة الهلال، ولما فقد لقب سيكافا داخل الرد كاسل، ولما غادر الفريق دوري الأبطال من الدور الأول في العام 2011!

 * كيف يمكن لمن يرغب في هزيمة المريخ أن يدعم مجلسه بأكثر من ثلاثة مليارات جنيه في ثلاثة أشهر؟

* ولم يرهق نفسه بتحمل قيمة التعاقد مع المحترفين والمدربين الأجانب ويدعم المعسكرات ويحل الأزمات إذا كان راغباً في خسارة المريخ؟

* إن مثل هذا الحديث القبيح لا يصدر إلا من مغرض تعمى عينه عن رؤية الحقيقة.

 * قدرنا لسعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى مبادرته بإدانة حديث الإفك، ونتوقع من زملائه أن يحذوا حذوه، من باب (الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس).

 * الوالي أكبر من أن يلطخ يديه بأوحال التآمر على النادي الذي عشقه وخدمه بكل إخلاص وقدم له جهداً غير مسبوق، ومارس معه سخاءً جعله مضرب المثل في التفاني في عشق الشعار.



أخطر شهر

* أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ نيته الترجل من قيادة النادي بنهاية شهر مايو المقبل.

 * بحسب القانون فإن الاستقالات الجماعية ستلزم الوزير بتكوين لجنة للتسيير.

 * الوضع الحالي منفر.

 * المجلس مضغوط مادياً، ومحاصر بالتزامات رهيبة، تفوق قدراته بكثير.

 * والأدهى من ذلك أن مجتمع المريخ كله يمارس دوراً سلبياً ويكتفي بالفرجة على المجلس وهو يغرق في الديون، ويعاني الأمرين كي يتمكن من تسيير أمور النادي.

 * لا ندري كيف سيتمكن المجلس من توفير متطلبات النادي والفريق خلال الشهر المقبل، علماً أن رغبة أعضاء المجلس في الاستقالة ستجعلهم زاهدون في السعي لتوفير متطلبات تسيير النادي والفريق.

 * شهر خطير جداً على المريخ، نتوقع له أن يشهد قصوراًَ واضحاً في أداء مجلس موصوم بضعف القدرات المادية في الأصل، وأعضاؤه غير راغبين في الاستمرار في إدارة النادي!

 * الفريق مهمل، وأعضاء المجلس بعيدون عنه، والعبء كله يقع على محمد موسى خالد ومن خلفهما الأخ الصديق إبراهيم ملاح،علماً أن خالدونا والباشمهندس لم يقبضا مرتباتهما لمدة خمسة أشهر، ومع ذلك ظلا يعملان بلا شكوى، حباً في المريخ!

 * لكن حب المريخ وحده لا يطعم جائعاً، ولا يسد رمقاً.

 * اللهم سترك ورضاك.

آخر الحقائق

* يجب على كبار المريخ أن يتحركوا منذ الآن لترشيح رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التسيير.

 * نخشى على الزعيم من العودة إلى مربع الصراعات الإدارية من جديد.

 * شكلت رئاسة الوالي للنادي الضامن الأكبر للاستقرار من واقع الإجماع الكبير الذي حظي به من كل فئات مجتمع المريخ لمدة عشر سنوات متتالية.

 * تنحي الوالي سيفتح الباب واسعاً للصراع على منصب الرئيس.

 * نرجو من الأخوين متوكل أحمد علي وعمر حجوج أن يكفا عن التراشق على صفحات الصحف.

 * المريخ الفيهو مكفيهو.

 * أشهر بتعاطف شديد من أجانب المريخ الذين يعانون ظروففاً بالغة الصعوبة في بسبب عدم سداد المستحقات.

 * صحيح أن مستوياتهم مش ولا بد!

 * لكن ذلك لا يعفي المجلس من تسديد مرتباتهم، ولا يسوغ له تركهم يعانون لتوفير أبسط متطلبات العيش.

 * سحب البرير استقالته، وعاد إلى قيادة الهلال.

 * لكن الوالي لن يعود لرئاسة المريخ، في المستقبل القريب على أقل تقدير.

 * رشح الوالي الأستاذ عيسى آدم رئيس الجالية السودانية في الإمارات لخلافته في رئاسة المريخ فزعم بعض صحافيي الهلال أن السيد آدم هلالابي!

 * عرفت السيد عيسى خلال فترة عملي في الإمارات، وهو جنوبي الهوى، يعشق النجم ويهوى.

 * مريخابي حتى النخاع.

 * لماذا يريد الرشيد وصحبه أن يمارسوا (السلبطة) في من يجاهر ويفاخر بانتمائه للزعيم؟

* من قبل مارسوا نفس (السلبطة) مع الأ جمال الوالي.

 * وبعد ذلك زعموا أنني كنت هلالياً في الأصل وبدأت عملي الصحافي في جريدة الهلال.

 * بدأت من صحيفتي المريخ والدار.

 * طلب مني ابن خالي العزيز إيفوسا الأجلح (الشهير بإبراهيم عوض) معاونته في تجهيز أحد أعداد صحيفة الهلال في بداياتي الصحافية ففعلت.

 * أعددت له صفحتين عن بطولة سيكافا للاندية وكان الهلال مشاركاً فيها، ووضعت مادة صغيرة بعنوان (فرق قوية تغيب عن البطولة) وأدخلت فيها اسم الزعيم ولم أنبهه إليها.

 * في (اليوم التالي) كاد إيفوسا أن يفقد منصبه بسبب المادة المذكورة، مع أنها لم تورد إلا الحقيقة!

 * على ذكر (اليوم التالي) أذكر أنها صدرت أمس في ثوبٍ قشيب ونالت استحسان القراء.

 * نتمنى أن تستمر بذات القوة التي انطلقت بها.

 * نبارك لنادي الفتح السعودي فوزه بلقب الدوري.

 * أمس ضرب وحسم اللقب!

 * (أرسنال الإحساء) في العلالي!

 * آخر خبر: العقبى لنمور دار جعل.مشاهدة المزيد





 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻲ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﻣﻮﺳﻲﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ
ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻲ : ﻟﻢ ﺗﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﺍﺷﻬﺮ .. ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺑﺎﻳﻔﻮﺳﺎ .. ﻭﻓﻘﻴﺮﻱ ﻳﻨﺼﺢ ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻮﻟﻲ ﻳﺪﻟﻲ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ
عبدالمجيد جعفر:أعطينا الكوكى فسيخا وقلنا له اصنع شربات , والمدرب التونسى مظلوم
.. وﺍﻟﺠﻴﻠﻲ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻓﺎﺷﻞ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺼﻤﺔ
خالد احمد المصطفى:ذهاب الوالى وراء الازمة الحالية
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﻠﻖ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺗﻪ
فقيرى : من لا يملك المال لا يستطيع ادارة المريخ
فيصل موسى خارج حسابات الجهاز الفنى للمريخ
مدرب الهلال الاسبق يطالب القمة بأتخاذ قرارات شجاعة والاستغناء عن الاجانب
عماد الطيب:الهلال فقد صانع العابه وسادومبا ولم يعوض الثنائى .. والمريخ فرط فى لاعبين جيدين
مجلس الهلال يجتمع بغارزيتو
الفرقة الزرقاء تختتم تحضيراتها اليوم
البرير يتراجع ويسحب استقالته .. ويقول:لن اتخلى عن الازرق وسننجز ملف التسجيلات فى يونيو
أيفوسا يلتقى مجلس الهلال ويحتج على عدم استلام مستحقاته
ويزور الصدى ويتحدث عن فترته مع المريخ
المهدية والعلمين يتعادلان في دوري الاولى
رئيس المريخ المستقيل يدلي بتصريحات ساخنة .. الوالي : لا استغرب صدور حديث الافك من اصحاب الاجندة الخاصة ومن يرغبون في تصفية حساباتهم معنا .. الحديث عن وجود مؤامرة استهدفت اطاحة الفرقة الحمراء من دوري الابطال وتحريض اللاعبين لا يصدر الا من الساذجين وعديمي الاخلاق .. اتالم عندما تجد هذه الاكاذيب سندا من بعض المسئولين وعندما ودع الاحمر البطولة الافريقية من قبل اعترفنا باخطائنا وسعينا لتصحيحها
الالتهاب يبعد فيصل موسى عن لقاء المريخ امام الكومتندوز .. الاحمر يغلق تدريباته .. ومدرب الفرقة الحمراء يستعين بخمسة من لاعبي الشباب .. الجهاز الفني يركز على المحليين في لقاء الكوماندوز .. وخالدونا يعول على الملك والظاهرة 
يس يتدرب بجدية ويؤكد رغبته في الحفاظ على شباكه نظيفة امام عنكبة ورفاقه وراجي يطمح الى احراز المزيد من الاهداف .. الزومة يتمسك بوظيفته .. علاء الدين جاهز للعودة .. والاحمر يخوض الحصة الرئئيسية مساء اليوم ويختتم البرنامج غدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ .. ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻷﺷﺒﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﻏﺪﺍ
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺴﺤﺐ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﺴﻜﻴﻦ ..  ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺗﺘﺮﻗﺐ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ
الاوساط المريخية تترقب قرار الوزير حول الجمعية
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﻳﺤﺎﺿﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴن
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻛﺎ
ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ
ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ : ﻟﻢ ﺃﻛﻦ ﻋﻀﻮﺍ ﺑﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻭﻗﻊ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺑﺸﻪ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﺘﻔﻮﺍ ﺿﺪﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺮﻳﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻡ
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺴﺤﺐ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﺴﻜﻴﻦ
ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺣﺎﻓﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﻭﻳﺶ
استعدادا لمباراة الخرطوم الوطني .. الزعيم يؤدي حصة تدريبة ساخنة .. الجهاز الفني يؤفع ايقاع الاعداد وحراس المرمى يتدربون لثلاث ساعات .. سيدا يؤدي تدريبات خاصة على الضربات الثابتة وباسكال يعوض غيابه بتمارين لياقة عنيفة
مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء .. المريخ يؤدي الحصة الرئيسية استعدادا لمعركة الخرطوم .. المهندس محمد موسى : نبحث عن الفوز واللاعبون ينضمون للمعسكر غدا
العمدة يدافع ويهاجم عبر الزعيم .. المقبول : الامانة العامة قصرت في حق الوالي والكبار لن يصمتوا .. لماذا لم تصدر بيانا تسحب فيه العضوية من مسكين وماذا تنتظر  بعد كل هذه الاساءات ؟ جمال الوالي ذو خلق ودين .. تشهد له كل المجتمعات ومقابلة عطاؤه بساقط القول شئ مؤسف .. ارث المريخ يمنعنا من تحويل الاختلاف في وجهات النظر الى تناحر بيننا واتمنى ان يعود هؤلاء الى صوابهم
قال ان مايتردد عن جمال بعيد عن ادب المريخ .. فاروق شيخنا : ماقدمه الوالي للمريخ والسودان فاق كل التصورات


*

----------

